# Fireworks, Meds, and Hav Vital Sign Norms?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Last night was awful for Tucker! I gave him his vet prescribed 0.5 mg Lorazepam (Ativan) yesterday early evening, which kept him from shaking much with just an occasional firecracker-- until the fireworks started more heavily at dusk. Then he shook SO hard, panting, and his little heart was beating faster than I could count! I was terrified he was going to have a heart attack! Finally, at 10:30pm I gave him his vet approved dose of 12.5 mg benadryl. After 45 minutes he curled up, quit shaking so hard, and his heart rate slowed. Then, his breathing slowed to only about 11-12 breathes a minute, which is very slow for him.

Question: is it safe to give both Ativan AND Benadryl? Would just Benadryl be better? 

What is a Havanese' normal vital sign range? 

Any other tips? I already had him with me in the quietest part of the house with TV and fan on...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Sheri, I hope someone will help you out here. So sorry to hear Tucker gets frightened like that. Our neighbor has such a time with her lab mix every 4th of July and New Year's too. They have such a hard time getting her to go potty outside. They will wait for a calm period and while she is sniffing out her 'perfect spot', one will go off and it is all over. They have to keep their dog in the laundry room with no windows and have the fan running. I have been thankful our pups aren't affected by the noise. Hope it remains so.

I took a Tellington Touch class several months ago. During the class, the instructor showed a technique of wrapping the dog with an Ace bandage, not solid like a mummy, and not tightly, and I think it was about 2-3 inches wide for the smaller dogs, but it started over the nose with the mid point of the bandage and criss-crossed under and over the dog a few times and you attached the ends together at the back part of the body. Probably works on the same order as the thunder shirt. Somehow makes them feel more secure. She had us do it in class to our dogs, and the energy level dropped noticeably. Although, with Tucker's long hair, you might not be interested in trying that to see if it may offer some feeling of security.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, I did wrap him in a blanket and held him, but that didn't help--he just fought to get out. I may have to buy a Thunder Shirt to try.

And, yes, going potty...well that just isn't going to happen while the noise happens. I try to take him out frequently before any pop may go off, like by around 4-5 pm. Today that won't be likely. He held it yesterday all right, but we'll see if he can relax enough to do his business today by mid-day, at least. I hope.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the same issue with a couple of mine. Last night was horrible, tonight will be no better. I go into a bedroom, get into bed, close the blinds tight and put the tv on too loud. Then, over time, hopefully everone falls asleep. I hate fireworks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poor Tucker, I can't answer your question about the meds. But Jasper does this with thunder storms. If it is really bad I do what Geri does he seems to feel safer curled up between our pillows with me reading in bed. 

But if the benedryl worked, I might try that alone tonight.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

For anyone else going through this, here is a link someone sent me that might be of use when I can get to the vet tomorrow to talk it over: http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=136493


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That was a great article, Sheri but I hope we won't need it. Tonight I guess we will find out how McGee reacts to fireworks. Fortunately, Abby ignores most all noises. 

Poor Tucker! Thank goodness we usually only have a couple of times a year for these occasions!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh poor Tucker. Hope he gets through tonight with as little problems as possible. It's hard to see our babies terrified. I didn't think the fireworks would bother Brody since he's around loud noises all the time at work (air compressor, paint booth fan, shop tools, etc.) with no problems and he doesn't react at all to thunder and lightning storms. So, I was very surprised that my poor little guy was terrified when the fireworks started on Friday night. He practically climbed up me and then just wanted to be held tightly against my chest until it was all over (about an hour or so) and he shook like a little leaf. I felt so bad for him, but probably it was the longest snuggle time we've ever had since he doesn't usually stay still for that long.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

This is our first Fourth of July with Buster as we adopted July 22nd of 2010. He does have separation anxiety, so I have purchased a Thundershirt and may put it on him at dusk just in case.

Some of the local  idiots shot off some fireworks Saturday night, but I don't remember hearing anything last night [Sunday]. Tonight will be the test.

We always stay home for the Fourth because we are concerned about these same  idiots starting fires with their rockets.

Happy Independence Day, everyone. I hope Tucker and the other pups handle the evening OK.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It is actually thunderstorming here so badly that we MAY not have much firework action! WOO! (I am dreading the panic attacks and sleeping on my chest all night, lol)

Thank god this is only a few days a year 

Not sure on the ativan/benadryl combo, can you call your vet and ask?

Kara


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Is freaking out the norm for Havanese? After reading several posts here and on FB, I was pretty surprised that Soleil didn't bat an eyelash even though it sounded like we were in a war zone on July 3rd. I swear the punks were putting bombs in the big metal garbage cans in our alley. 

I started wondering about her hearing but it wasn't that. She just didn't care. Is that unusual?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

3 out of our 12 have been effected by fireworks. That is, until this year. We are surrounded by waterfront homes on two long sides of our farm, and every year they try to outdo each other with firework displays shot out over the lake. One is estimated to spend over $10,000, and others are not far behind. These are not just roman candles and bottle rockets-we're talking bombs bursting spectacularly in air.

Finally, this year, after sensory overload I think, all ours now couldn't care less, and even the big thunderstorm we had last night didn't get much response.

Our horses have grown up with it, so they don't bat an eyelash either.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi doesn't mind fire works or other loud noises, so not all Havs do. I think that fear of thunderstorms and fire works is a pretty common problem with dogs of all breeds. But from what I've heard, thunderstorm/firework phobias are mostly likely to start in early adulthood, so I don't the that you'd be likely to see it in Soleil yet anyway.

I've read that you can try to prevent it by playing with your dog during the loud noises, if they're willing. If they are too shut down with fear, they won't play anyway. That's what we did with Kodi, and (knock on wood) after his 3rd 4th of July, so far it seems to be working.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> 3 out of our 12 have been effected by fireworks. That is, until this year. We are surrounded by waterfront homes on two long sides of our farm, and every year they try to outdo each other with firework displays shot out over the lake. One is estimated to spend over $10,000, and others are not far behind. These are not just roman candles and bottle rockets-we're talking bombs bursting spectacularly in air.
> 
> Finally, this year, after sensory overload I think, all ours now couldn't care less, and even the big thunderstorm we had last night didn't get much response.
> 
> Our horses have grown up with it, so they don't bat an eyelash either.


Our horses didn't mind it until neighbors right on the other side of the paddock fence started setting them off right into the paddock. The sparks would land right in the grass. We put an end to that by calling the police to have a little chat with them, but from then on, the horses would go into the farthest paddock from the fence on that neighbor's side (we kept all the internal gates open, since they all got along) and stand their like statues, ears pricked, until all the fireworks in the area were done for the night. Noise was OK, fire landing in the paddock was NOT. They weren't taking any chances.


----------

